#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  welke statiefjes mogen dit hebben?

## showband

Zoals jullie weten heb ik 4 martin CX lanpen. (per stuk 5,5Kg dus samen 22Kg.

Nou is het niet altijd mogelijk mijn truss te zetten. maar nu kom ik een bandje tegen die de dingen op een compact statiefje kwijtkan. (zie foto) En hoog ook.

Welke 'powerdrive achtige' statieven zijn hier voor geschikt? Ik ben ernaar op zoek.

----------


## walter

manfrotto wind-up

----------


## jens

http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=3887

330 cm lijkt me toch aardig in de buurt komen, als ik dat zo inschat op je foto

----------


## soundcheckfrits

of deze

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...m-hl70104.html

----------


## Orbis

manfrotto MO87 lijkt me meer dan voldoende voor jouw toepassing.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.rolight.nl/catalog/produc...oducts_id=2209 

380 hoog, met locks, broertje van http://www.rolight.nl/catalog/produc...oducts_id=1168 

en dus , zeg maar 50 kg belsatbaar, enzo.

----------


## tomv

Manfrotto 111U. Klein statiefje, kan 3.80m hoog en 25kg dragen dacht ik.
Vorige week nog 6 van bijgekregen [^]

----------


## Upgrading your system

hahahah kijken doe je met je ogen hoor, niet met je oren.

----------


## Airwave

Denk zelfs dat basisstatiefjes van JB systems het aankunnen (LS 7).

----------

